# October 8th marks 100 days since June 30th Revolt



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

So what do you all think about events since the first 100 days have passsed?

I saw last week countries were easing travel restrictions to parts of Egypt. However protests are ongoing and the curfew and emergency law was extended. Clashes and deaths are still happening. The judiciary has called for dissolving the MB poltical party who remain defiant. 

They're working on the constitution. I saw women groups praise it then say things against it. I saw salafists walk away from negotiations then come back to the table. I also saw a call for egyptian expats to organize and have a say in the new document. One thing they seem stuck on is changing the part about the role of the military.

Watching the process of the interm government is interesting too. They're setting up meetings with tribal elders in Sinai and Upper Egypt and promising to work on development in these areas. In Sinai they say that they're going to plant 1 million olive trees. I spoke with some Libyan olive farmers and they said unless these trees are mature it's going to take some time to grow and become a crop. The development in upper egypt seems to be focused on healthcare, education and something else that I've forgotten.

This is all off the top of my head and I have a painful cold right now so please forgive me for errors and spelling.

Other developments that are interesting is the nuclear power plant for the purpose of energy. The talks with Ethiopia seem to be less hostile too & I saw that the government issued the energy subsidies such as gas cards.

The fight against terroism seems ongoing in Sinai and I saw articles that the Egyptian military does air patrols in Gaza for intelligence purpose. I haven't been paying close attention to that but I believe there were some car bombs and continued attacks on men in uniforms. That the violence reached headquarters in southern Sinai.

What do you guys think? Is it it at a stalemate or is the military and interm goverment doing a better job than the MB did? Are things, better, worse, dunno?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Without getting too political about it, I fear the violence will continue and so progress on all fronts will be limited. And the saddest thing is that many Egyptians are indifferent to the killings, as long as they are inflicted on the other camp.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Anything could happen, but instability will persist and may increase until elections are held. The economy in 2014 is supposed to stay about the same as 2013, in other words, more of the same.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

God help Egypt and it's citizens if a nuclear plant comes here.. maintenance and safety is never a priority in this country


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

things are getting worse as the car bomb yesterday was in Tor which is not far from Sharm also there was an attack on an army vehicle close to Ismaliya which killed 5 soldiers also closer to home gunmen attacked an army checkpoint at midan remaya in hadayek al haram


----------

